# phenom II 965 BE + Corsair H60



## TRIdimention (1. Mai 2011)

heyho, leute

da ich meinen phenom II x4 965 BE auch mal gern übertakten würde, hatte ich gedacht dass ich mir vll die Corsair H60 zulege. Aktuell benutze ich den Scythe Katana III der unter Last sehr laut ist, und aßerdem so schon unter last meine cpu an den rand von 60°C treibt - unübertaktet und noch nicht mal im sommer!!!. ich hab nämlich gehört dass die phenoms nicht über 60-62°C gehn dürfen.
da mein Case (xigmatek Asgard II) eh zu schmal ist für Noctua Kühler und co. hatte ich an die kompaktkühlung von Corsair h60 gedacht die ich im moment für ca 55 € bekommen würde.

PS: bitte emphehlt mir nicht den scythe Mugen II, bei einem kumpel mit dem gleichen case hatten wir schwerste probleme den reinzubauen, da für mich die einbauweise einfach schrott ist. 

schon mal danke für commis


----------



## Takei Naodar (1. Mai 2011)

Versucht den Mugen II erstmal wieder runterzubekommen wenn der mal ein Jahr dran war XDDDD

Zur H60 kann ich persönlich wenig sagen, aber in meinem Sysprofil kannste bestaunen zu was ein H70 mit Custom-Lüftern und Paste in der Lage is ^^

Bei dir könnte es aber nur ein mäßig erfolgreiches Ergebniss geben, Da du nur einen Systemlüfter hast.... ich würde den H60 wenn schon im Heck rausblasend einbauen und den scythe der jetzt dort ist in die Front reinblasend setzen... damit dürftest du am besten hinkommen.


----------



## der_knoben (1. Mai 2011)

WO ist denn das Problem, einen MUgen2 in ein Asgard zu bekommen. Wenn man das Mainboard natürlich nicht ausbaut, kann das schon kompliziert werden. Ich hatte mit ihm keine Probleme, MB ausgebaut, drauf geschraubt und wieder eingebaut, fertig wars. Knappe 15 Minuten hats gedauert.


Und nun Mugen2 wieder runterzubekommen sollte wohl auch kein Problem sein, wenn man nicht gerade Flüssigmetall oder Wärmeleitkleber genommen hat. Auch damit hatte ich keine Probleme. Notfalls den PC kurz anmachen, damit die WLP wieder zäh wird.


----------



## Takei Naodar (1. Mai 2011)

Was ich meinte war, dass sich bei dem Gewicht eines Mugen nach nem Jahr, wenn sich die Schrauben gesetzt haben und es leichteste Korrosion durch Luftfeuchtigkeit u.ä. gegeben hat, sich die schrauben nur noch sehr schwer lösen lassen können.... das hat nix mit der WLP zu tun.... wenn schon eher mit dem Fakt dass bei AMD Systemen gerne mit einem starken Anpressdruck gearbeitet wird, da diese nicht wie bei Intel dann Fehler produzieren 

Hab selber schon 3 Systeme erlebt bei denen das so war..... endet meiist dann mit ner ziemlichen Murkserei 

Edit: Ich will ja nicht gegen den beliebten Mugen wettern.... is von der Preis/Kühlleistungs-Sicht aus ein Top teil aber die Montage ist wie bei vielen großen Luküs nicht unbedingt optimal.... was mal leider in der Natur der Sache liegt ^^


----------



## TRIdimention (3. Mai 2011)

weiß jemand wie es mit den temps aussieht bei der h60 und dem phenom II x4 965 BE, kann ich dann richtig überakten oder steigt die temperatur bei z. B 4 Ghz über 60°C
ich finde nämlich grade nix mit diesen beiden komponenten
wie sieht es bei der h50 und der h70 aus?, damit ich ein refernzvergleich hab


----------



## Koyote (3. Mai 2011)

Also den Mugen zu montieren ist doch Kinderleicht. Bin selbst erst 13 und der Mugen war mein erster Kühler. Habe das Board auf den Kühler gelegt und kommt somit super montieren. Man muss halt aufpassen, das dem Board nichts passiert, aber das passt schon. Habe mit einem 965 30 - 36 ° im Idle.


----------



## TRIdimention (3. Mai 2011)

aber ich würd mich wirklich sehr für den H60 interressieren 
...bei allem respekt dem mugen gegenüber


----------



## Koyote (3. Mai 2011)

Die paar Sekunden google ..
sysProfile: ID: 147881 - theGamer <--- Nicht mein Sysprofile. Wenn das posten eines fremden Sysprofiles gegen die Regeln ist, bitte löschen.
Einfach lesen bzw. mit der browsersuche nach Idle suchen und schon siehst du die Temps. Wie viel kostet ne H60 ? 55 € ? Und ein Mugen grob 35 €. Wie viel Grad hat man da unterschied ? 3,4 ? Weniger ? Also wenn, dann ne richtige Wakü, wegen den paar Grad 20 € mehr....


----------



## TRIdimention (3. Mai 2011)

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die temps beim phenmo II x4 965 auch so sind , mal schaun....


----------



## Koyote (3. Mai 2011)

Sorry, dachte das wäre ein AMD 965, hatte mit google gesucht...


----------



## junkyard (4. Mai 2011)

Hab die H60 wieder zurueckgeschickt! Die AMD Halterung mit den 2 Buegeln ist ne glatte Fehlkonstruktion! Abgebrochen!
Die Gewinde der Halteschluessel sind unterschiedlich lang, woher soll ich wissen ob der Kuehler gleichmaessig angezogen wird und wann der richtige Anpressdruck erreicht ist. Ebenso kein End- oder Anschlagpunkt wie bei der INTEL Halterung vorhanden. Hab mir die Antec H2o 620 geholt! Bessere Verschlauchung, bessere AMD Halterung und die Moeglichkeit 3 Pin Luefter autogeregelt ueber die Pumpe laufen zu lassen.


----------



## TRIdimention (4. Mai 2011)

wie sihets denn mit der kühlleistung und übertakten mit meinem 965 BE und der antec Wakü aus?
hab aßerdem grad gesehn, dass es die h70 mittlerweile auch für nur noch ca. 72€ gibt  mal schaun vll wirds auch die


----------



## junkyard (5. Mai 2011)

Von der Kuehlleistung werden sich die H60 und Antec H20 620 nicht viel schenken. 
Die H70 ist klar besser (2 Luefter und dickerer Radi)
Werde heute erste Tests in meinem Lian Li V350 machen und Bericht erstatten.
Habe uebrigens den gleichen Cpu


----------



## TRIdimention (5. Mai 2011)

ich hab grad bemerkt dass bei meinem xigmatek agrad II gehäuse evtl.  nicht genug platz ist um den kühler enzuschrauben. das netztteil wird  dort nämlich obern verbaut.
da der radiatorblock der h70 und allen anderen corsairs H... nicht genau  die maße der 120er lüfter haben, sonderen oben und unten noch ein stück  herausragen. deshlab weiß ich nicht so ganz das gane da reinpasst 

da wo der zwischen meinem aktuellen hecklüfter und netzteil sind noch 14,1 mm platz, dürfte das reichen? und @junkyyard: könntest du bitte ausmessen um wie viel das oben, also da wo die schläuche rauskommen, überm lüfter überstehn? wär nett

sollte man in meinem fall die h70 überhaupt einbauen (wenn sie reinpasst)?, denn sie versperrt in meinem fall (und auch wahrscheinlich bei anderen die das netzteil oben verbaut haben) die luftzufuhr des netzteils.

hat jemand schon erfahrung gemacht mit dem gehäuse und der genannten wakü??? wird es passen?


----------



## Takei Naodar (5. Mai 2011)

Überstand Seite mit Schlauch: ~16,5mm
Seite ohne Schläuche: ~13mm( diese Ausbuchtung sollte nach oben da sich dort ohne die Kühlleistung maßgeblich zu beinflussen die Luft sammeln kann.... und sie dürfte bei dir passen ^^)



TRIdimention schrieb:


> sollte man in meinem fall die h70 überhaupt einbauen (wenn sie reinpasst)?, denn sie versperrt in meinem fall (und auch wahrscheinlich bei anderen die das netzteil oben verbaut haben) die luftzufuhr des netzteils.



Ja und Nein.... es spricht dafür dass das Netzteil bei der rausblasenden H70 nicht wie bei einem normalen Luftkühler der Über dem Prozzi hängt mit so warmer Luft versorgt wird... dagegen dass es bei deinem Gehäuse eventuell Probleme gibt mit der Luftversorgung....


Ich würde sagen das das in Ordnung geht da das Netzteil nur in dem Bereich wo der Radi is nur schlecht Luft bekommt aber im restlichen Bereich des Netzteillüfters sich im Gegensatz zu vorher etwas kältere Luft befindet... natürlich unter Last..... im Idle wär das sowieso bei nem guten Netzteil kein Problem

Hoffe dass ich dir weiterhelfen konnte ^^

MFG Takei Naodar


----------



## TRIdimention (6. Mai 2011)

Ich stell heut abend nocjmal ein bild rein damkt ihr den geringen platz auch nochmal beurteilen könnt, ich mach mir halt ebn sorgen weil das gespann insgesamt ca. 103 mm dick ist. Ok, eig werden dAnn " nur" die 48 mm des radis verdeckt aber trotzdem 

... Ach, und danke für deine antwort, hat mir sehr geholfen!!!


----------



## TRIdimention (7. Mai 2011)

so sieht das bei mir aus 

kann ich die h70 bedenkenlos einbauen? wenn ich nälich zocke wärmt sich mein be quiet pure power 530W schon einwenig auf, wenn dazu noch ein teil der luftzufurh versperrt wird UND der prozi übertaktet ist. was sagt ihr dazu???


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Mai 2011)

Im Notfall montierst du halt den Lüfter außen und den Radi innen .


----------



## TRIdimention (7. Mai 2011)

ich glaub das eght nicht weil da vom netzteil so ein blech wegsteht :/


----------



## Takei Naodar (7. Mai 2011)

Das ist ein Aufliegeblech das als Hilfe dient das Netzteil einzubauen..... kannst es wenn du dich traust ruhig entfernen


----------



## TRIdimention (7. Mai 2011)

ja jetzt bestell ich mal

wenn des netzteil mir dann zu stark heizt wird die h70 wieder zurückgeschickt


----------



## Aîm (7. Mai 2011)

Antec Kühler H2O 920 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (0-761345-77086-6) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
soll laut einigen tests über der h70 stehen. gleiche maße. vermutlich wegen den besseren mitgelieferten lüftern, oder haben die doch noch etwas technisch verbessert?


----------



## TRIdimention (7. Mai 2011)

sieht gut aus danke!

noch ne frage zur H60: wenn ich mir die h60 einbaue und noch einen 2. lüfter hinzubaue, also die "push & pull" methode. Um wie viel grad senkt sich die temperatur dann ungefähr?
hat da schon erfahrung mit gemacht, evtl mit der H50?
dann hätt ich nämlich nicht so arg das prblem mit der luftzufhur des NTs


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Mai 2011)

TRIdimention schrieb:


> ich glaub das eght nicht weil da vom netzteil so ein blech wegsteht :/


 
Was hat das Halteblech damit zu tun? Das tut da doch nichts zur Sache. Oder meinst du das wird so knapp da oben?


----------



## TRIdimention (7. Mai 2011)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Was hat das Halteblech damit zu tun? Das tut da doch nichts zur Sache. Oder meinst du das wird so knapp da oben?


jap 
das hängt auch nochmal ca. 3mm weit runter, das heißt ich kann den radi nicht direkt ans gehäuse schrauben


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Mai 2011)

Dann haut das Blech halt weg - ist sowieso bloße ein Komfort-Feature .


----------



## TRIdimention (8. Mai 2011)

hält mein netzteil das überhaupt aus wenn es die warme luft die vom radi abgeht ansaugt und zudem teilweise auch noch bedeckt vom radi ist und dazu noch der prozi übertaktet ist?


----------



## TRIdimention (12. Mai 2011)

so, hab die h70 jetzt eingebaut, das NT bekommt sogar noch eun  bischen luft 
wär der radi vll 0,5mm größer gewesen, hätt ich die h70 wieder zurücckschicken können 

PS: sind 46-47°C bei prime95 mit standatrdtakt 3,4 ghz ok?, aßentemeratur war 21°C, hab die mitgelieferten widerstände in die lüfter eingebaut


----------



## Malkolm (12. Mai 2011)

Die Temps sind im zu erwartenden Bereich für etwas gedrosselte Lüfter.


----------

